# Which rice to buy?



## apicius9 (Sep 5, 2012)

I thought we had that a while ago but I don't find it. I need to stock up on Japanese rice and on basmati rice - what brands am I supposed to buy again? Preferably that comes in not more than 5 pound bags.

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Sep 5, 2012)

koshihikari from nigata or tsuyahime from yamagata


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 5, 2012)

Tilda is a very good basmati rice.been pkeased with it over the last 8 years or so.

Main thing is to getva properly aged basmati.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, great to have immediate responses from people who know their stuff. My local supermarket has the koshihikari, so that is easy. Will have to swing by the Indian market to see what they have to offer. I threw out most of my spices before the move, gotta refill my Indian spice box anyway. 

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Sep 5, 2012)

seriously though... make sure its from nigata... the California stuff is just not the same for me


----------



## obtuse (Sep 5, 2012)

be prepared to spend a small fortune on the imported Japanese rice. I was tempted to get a bag last time I was at Marukai, but I'd rather spend it on sake.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 5, 2012)

Tilda is a great basmati rice, but it can be expensive if not on sale. Elephant brand is another good one that is less pricey.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 5, 2012)

cnochef said:


> Tilda is a great basmati rice, but it can be expensive if not on sale. Elephant brand is another good one that is less pricey.



Funny you should mention that! My market was out of Tilda when I went shopping for a cooking class and I had 20 people paying money to see me cook and feed them....Elephant was the best brand I could find on-hand. I was pleased with it, but have only been through about 5lbs of it so far and didn't want to recommend it on that little experience.

Tilda is a little spendy on a comparative basis ($15/10lb at my grocer)...but the serving cost is still negligible, esp once you factor in the cost of spices.

If you are making indian food, definitely do not go for a Tex-mati substitute.....I tried a couple of these and they just didn't work as well for me...no idea why.

I find the american jasmine is pretty good though.


----------



## cnochef (Sep 5, 2012)

Zwiefel: 

Tilda is a lot less expensive where you live! I think I paid $17.99/10lb and that was a fantastic sale, but the big bags aren't always available here. I can always find the little bags, but they're horrendously expensive at $7.99 for 2lbs.

Don't get me wrong I love Tilda and use it for all of my Indian cooking and love it under my red beans and sausage too, I just thought some folks might find it spendy.


----------



## mhlee (Sep 5, 2012)

JBroida said:


> seriously though... make sure its from nigata... the California stuff is just not the same for me



Jon: Where do you get this? Nijiya? My personal favorite is Akita Otome. I haven't been a fan of any of the domestic Koshihikaris except for Tamaki Gold. And still, I prefer Akita Otome.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 5, 2012)

cnochef said:


> horrendously expensive at $7.99 for 2lbs.



That is ridiculous. Sounds like it is quite a lot cheaper here! Hmmm....anybody want Tilda shipped to them? :lol2:

(I'm sure shipping would kill any savings.)


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 5, 2012)

Agree with Jon on Koshi rice. Even better if from Uonuma.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2012)

tsuyahime is so tasty... akitakomachi, koshihikari, domannaka, and haenuki from nothern japan are always winners.


----------



## jayhay (Sep 6, 2012)

Royal is another great basmati rice and is quite available these days.


----------

